# Heel lift question



## iceonrocks (Jan 12, 2012)

I bought a new pair of boots, Van Encore with boa lacing, and it fits pretty well. However, when I push my toes up, my heel lifts off the boot a little bit. It lifts a bit when I walk also, but when I lean forward (similar to falling on knees motion), they don't lift. Would that be considered heel lift? I wear a womens size 9 in normal shoes and my boots are that size too. However, I don't fit size 8...


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

best way to check for heel lift is by strapping into your board somewhat near a wall, and then getting onto your toe edge. Standing up on your toes isn't a good indication of heel lift


----------



## P3 Mammoth (Dec 3, 2011)

Go make a toe side turn. You will definitely know if you have heel lift


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

redlude97 said:


> best way to check for heel lift is by strapping into your board somewhat near a wall, and then getting onto your toe edge. Standing up on your toes isn't a good indication of heel lift


This.

I never get heel lift without being strapped in. Make a toe side turn and lift city, I'm talking inches.

Another good test is to do presses. Strap the board in, go for a nose or tail press. My ankles and heel are so skinny they can almost lift out.


----------



## Anthony (Apr 6, 2009)

I tried about 20 different boots before I could find a pair that held my heel solidly and fit everywhere else..


----------



## LyGuy (Sep 7, 2011)

How do you compensate or get rid of heel lift without having to buy new boots?


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

LyGuy said:


> How do you compensate or get rid of heel lift without having to buy new boots?


Go to tognar.com and buy some C-pads... and stick them onto your liner around your ankle bones.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

tognar.com.

heel lifts, ankle wraps. J bars. foam. a sponge.


----------



## KG29 (Jan 20, 2011)

I will say your a 8.5,if your having these problems now with thick socks. It a few years it's going to get worse

The boot might fit snug in the store but that's what you want not a bigger size.


----------

